# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Cu 2018 - minimi non professionisti

## ventidue

Buongiorno, 
i soggetti in regime agevolato vanno tutti inseriti nella certificazione unica? 
ho trovato fatture di diversi fornitori in regime agevolato tipo fioristi, attività varie et similia e mi sorge un dubbio..
Si devono certificare solo i professionisti (arti e professioni) o anche coloro che ad ogni modo pur non essendo professionisti strictu sensu operano in regime agevolato ancorché la prestazione in origine non sia teoricamente da assoggettare a ritenuta?  
grazie, 
22

----------


## Rosaspina76

Vanno assoggettati tutti anche quelli senza ritenuta per capirci contrinuenti minimi e forfettini. In questo caso bisognerà inserire il codice 7 per identificare che sono senza ritenuta

----------


## ventidue

ciao grazie per l'intervento ma il dubbio non è l'iter da seguire bensì se anche coloro che non svolgono attività professionale (es. vendita di fiori o altro) debbano essere certificati.  i professionisti infatti avrebbero la ritenuta ma per via del regime agevolato non viene esposta => ok certificazione   i non professionisti che svolgono attività di impresa , indipendentemente dal regime di vantaggio, non dovrebbero esporre la ritenuta in ogni caso non essendone assoggettati. Da qui il dubbio se debbano essere certifcati o meno 
22

----------


## ubaldoer

Devi fare la C.U. riferita solo ai professionisti ( commercialisti-geometri-architetti- ecc. ecc.) indipendentemente dal regime contabile adottato ( ordinario- minimi-forfettari). Quindi ai commercianti, artigiani non devi certificare niente.

----------


## Burnout670

Secondo me la Cu va predisposta anche per i rappresentanti/procacciatori che operano in regime dei minimi anche se sono commercianti, se fossero in regime ordinario applicherebbero la ritenuta d'acconto.

----------


## La matta

> Secondo me la Cu va predisposta anche per i rappresentanti/procacciatori che operano in regime dei minimi anche se sono commercianti, se fossero in regime ordinario applicherebbero la ritenuta d'acconto.

  direi di sì.

----------


## Sbagliamotutti

Cercavo proprio questa discussione. 
Io la interpreto così: 
se il contribuente è una ditta individuale, non soggetto a ritenuta mai (a prescindere dal regime), niente CU.
Nel caso di contribuente che "se fosse" nel regime ordinario sarebbe soggetto a ritenuta (autonomo)...>CU.

----------


## Alessandra

> direi di sì.

  Ciao dubbio amletico sto inviando CU2018 per condominii, e un fornitore del condominio  è manutentore caldaia  iscritto R.IIMPRESE ma in regime forfetario 190/2014, ora dubbio avendo fatto lavoro a condominio ( di solito hanno R.A. del 4%) ma nel regime forfetario non l'ha giustamente. Devo certificarlo o no?  Io propenderei per no. ma vecchio studio glieli aveva certificati lo stesso... Ogni voklta il dubbio amletico

----------


## cf.fabiocosta@gmail.com

A me risulta che indipendentemente dall'attività svolta dal minimo o dal forfettario, chi paga compensi a questi soggetti deve compilare, consegnare, trasmettere la CU (unica eccezione se il committente è un contribuente forfettario: dovrà indicare i compensi pagati nel quadro RS non essendo per legge un sostituto d'imposta).

----------


## MrDike

> A me risulta che indipendentemente dall'attività svolta dal minimo o dal forfettario, chi paga compensi a questi soggetti deve compilare, consegnare, trasmettere la CU (unica eccezione se il committente è un contribuente forfettario: dovrà indicare i compensi pagati nel quadro RS non essendo per legge un sostituto d'imposta).

  Confermo quanto sopra.  
Solo i contribuenti in regime forfettario e che rivestono la qualità di committenti non devono predisporre alcuna CU, ma esporre esclusivamente i compensi pagati nel quadro RS del modello REDDITI PF.

----------


## Burnout670

Giusto per aumentare la confusione, procacciatore d'affari in regime forfettario non riesce a farsi rilasciare la CU da un cliente in quanto secondo il consulente che li segue il procacciatore è iscritto al registro imprese e quindi non va certificato ... potrei sbagliare ma io la vedo diversamente

----------


## La matta

> Giusto per aumentare la confusione, procacciatore d'affari in regime forfettario non riesce a farsi rilasciare la CU da un cliente in quanto secondo il consulente che li segue il procacciatore è iscritto al registro imprese e quindi non va certificato ... potrei sbagliare ma io la vedo diversamente

  Perché, i rappresentanti di commercio non sono iscritti al registro imprese?  :Confused:

----------


## Studio2000

Finora noi abbiamo certificato ai professionisti forfetari (che in regime normale avrebbero subìto la ritenuta). E sicuramente sono da certificare anche i compensi ad agenti di commercio ecc. in regime forfetario (perchè anch'essi in regime normale subiscono la ritenuta). 
Invece, artigiani, commercianti ecc. che non sono soggetti a ritenuta, e quindi a certificazione, dovrebbero essere comunque esclusi da certificazione anche se in regime forfetario, in assenza di una norma apposita.

----------


## rampan980

> Ciao dubbio amletico sto inviando CU2018 per condominii, e un fornitore del condominio  è manutentore caldaia  iscritto R.IIMPRESE ma in regime forfetario 190/2014, ora dubbio avendo fatto lavoro a condominio ( di solito hanno R.A. del 4%) ma nel regime forfetario non l'ha giustamente. Devo certificarlo o no?  Io propenderei per no. ma vecchio studio glieli aveva certificati lo stesso... Ogni voklta il dubbio amletico

  Anche io propenderei per il No.
Perché la sezione della CU (da compilare) ha come intestazione "Certificazione: Lavoro Autonomo, Provvigioni e Redditi diversi" e, quindi, tutti coloro che producono "Reddito di impresa" non sono da inserire nella CU, a prescindere dal loro regime fiscale (Agevolato forfettario o minimi; oppure Ordinario).
Quindi la ditta individuale che fa manutenzione caldaia, e che appunto non produce nessuno di quei 3 redditi, non va certificato.

----------

